# Ride along



## D7rknuut (Nov 26, 2017)

Any officers around th Danvers/Middleton area willing to do a ride along? I’ve been asking my local Sgt’s but am not having any luck with getting a ride along. Looking to pursue my career as a Reserve but would like to see what it’s like for a ride.


----------

